# Help! Halp!



## tappa.out (Sep 30, 2015)

Okay, now i know you are all going to say the brand Bayer does not make sustanon 250, especially in a 10ml vial from Turkey. I swear that this exact same brand brought me gains in the past even if it was UGL and not pharma, it even had a strong pharmaceutical smell to the oil with no site pain a day after injection. Recently through! I found some through a new source with same packaging and batch number, this time though the oil smells different and also its painful as all hell the next day.

Im in need help with opinion from people who used this before, has the manufacturer changed oils but it still contains the same ingredients or has the manufacturer bottled in fake shit to continue to make money before people stop buying. Ill post up pictures, this stuff is floating around Australia. 

The box is well pakaged and tamper proof.


----------



## cookie-monster (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi bro, 
I personally can confirm that there's no Sustanon in Turkey available right now. Even from Organon.
Just be careful about that kind of shit. They always do same, first batch of products works good. Probably with good amount of short-ester testosterone and slightly overdosed.
Then when they get orders, they just put that's not pharma-grade sunflower oil and some powder..

This is why we don't use fake products. Fake doesn't  mean it's not working.. "Fake" means "no one guarantee the next bottle's ingredient"

You can still stick with UGLs. Big UGs are also producing good products for years with no problem. If you can't find any good pharma grade sustanon, at least stick with a well-known ugl.


----------

